# What type of hydro fluid in splitter.



## skinnykid (May 5, 2009)

I could not find it in the manual and can't find it online. What type of hydro fluid are you running in your MTD splitters? I assume there might be different kinds/weights? Really don't know.
Thanks


----------



## Gooserider (May 5, 2009)

skinnykid said:
			
		

> I could not find it in the manual and can't find it online. What type of hydro fluid are you running in your MTD splitters? I assume there might be different kinds/weights? Really don't know.
> Thanks



I think some folks run Dexron II ATF, and say that it's better as an "all temperature oil"  I know in my HF splitter, their tech support dept. told me to NOT use ATF as it would attack some of the seals and gaskets, and cause leaks.  HF says to use AW 32 hydraulic fluid, with AW 45 as an acceptable substitute.

Gooserider


----------



## LLigetfa (May 5, 2009)

AFAIK MTD does not ship them with oil.  You have to buy and add your own.  I used hydraulic oil that is colourless.

What colour is your oil?


----------



## LLigetfa (May 5, 2009)

Which model do you have?  I downloaded the manual for mine from MTD.


----------



## flewism (May 5, 2009)

This was copied from a manual of a MTD/white 20 ton model page 13, but I'd find out what is currently in there if possible first.

• Check the hydraulic fluid level in the log splitter
reservoir tank before each use. Maintain fluid level
within the range specified on the dipstick at all times.
• Change the hydraulic fluid in the reservoir every 100
hours of operation. Follow the steps below:
1. Disconnect the suction hose from the bottom of the
reservoir tank.
2. Carefully unthread the inlet filter and clean it with
penetrating oil. See Figure 5-2.
3. Allow the fluid to drain into a suitable container.
4. Reinsert the filter and refill the reservoir with three
gallons of oil. Approved fluids include Dexron® III /
Mercon® III automatic transmission fluid, a 10 Weight
AW hydraulic oil or Pro-Mix™ AW-32 Hydraulic Oil.
• Maintain fluid level within the range specified on the
dipstick at all times.
NOTE: Always dispose of used hydraulic fluid and engine
oil at approved recycling centers only.
• Contaminants in fluid may damage the hydraulic
components. Flushing the reservoir tank and hoses
with kerosene whenever service is performed on
the tank, hydraulic pump or valve is recommended.
Contact an authorized service dealer.
Hydraulic Filter
• Change the hydraulic filter every 50 hours


----------



## fossil (May 5, 2009)

I have an MTD 27-ton, and it reads just as above...Dexron III/Mercon III ATF, or 10WT AW hydraulic oil, or Pro-Mix AW-32.  The manuals are all available online.  Mine came pre-filled and bled, ready to gas up and split, so I've yet to change out the hydraulic fluid.  If you're filling for the first time, or changing it out completely, make sure to follow the bleed instructions carefully to get the air out of the system.  Rick


----------



## Henz (May 5, 2009)

I have a MTD splitter and got the manual online..you just need model number and serial number off of splitter
http://manuals.mtdproducts.com/mtd/public/list.jsp?BrandCode=10451


----------

